# Bengals @ Panthers



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just don't think this team is very good and I've said that for months, but I really hope they aren't as bad as they have looked so far. Haven't checked to see if Otah is back. Hopefully we can convert a freaking 3rd down and tackle this week. If we don't win this game we may as well start thinking about the draft...I would like them to show the game right now actually.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Diable said:


> I just don't think this team is very good and I've said that for months, but I really hope they aren't as bad as they have looked so far. Haven't checked to see if Otah is back. Hopefully we can convert a freaking 3rd down and tackle this week. If we don't win this game we may as well start thinking about the draft...I would like them to show the game right now actually.


Early momentum with the Captain interception and the big run by D Williams and then Debbie Downer fumbles the snap. I knew the team was going to be bad but at least give me hope you can win a game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The scope of our incompetence is staggering


----------

